# On a budget and need some help!



## 303 (May 21, 2007)

Im moving out to Dubai at the end of the june to live with my uncle for about 3 months, He is letting me stay in his house for quite a small renting fee before i can get myself up and running in (What im hoping) for a small buisness in scuba diving.
Just basically got a couple of questions to ask on what/where to start.

Ive been looking at Sharjah and was wondering what the attraction is like there?
Would there be good buisness for me to start up?

Im also wondering if the renting prices are cheap and manageable?

Does anyone live near or in Sharjah and has anyone ever moved out there?


Would appreciate some help!

Thanks alot guys


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

Look at the post above by bedindubai. At least that would give you a manageable rate for a few days after you arrive.


----------



## missy (Aug 2, 2007)

*I can help you startup your business in Dubai..I work with a trade license company*

Hi Newbie! 
I am an American girl living in Dubai for 10 years...I laughed at your post...very sweet! I work with a company that helps small businesses get started for a very reasonable price...provides trade licenses, corporate sponsorship or agency sponsors (all foreigners need this)...and they can help you find an office, do employee visas, etc...

just email or call me if you need help...Dubai is where the big money is..but living in Sharjah is very affordable now since Dubai is expensive and only sharing apts or villas is possible on a budget (there are rooms available in villas to rent out pretty reasonable in Dubai though).

Take care and love that scuba diving! cool business! 
Missy
(missyodoherty at gmail d-ot c-om
Future Horizon General Services
Dubai, UAE
(futurehorizon1 d-ot c-om)


----------

